# [Exalted] Exalted Champloo



## Victim (May 10, 2006)

I dunno how to put everything back to together, but here's some stuff I found:

Game 2 

game, page 5 

game, page 1 

OOC page 2 

OOC page 3 


OOC 4


----------



## Aenion (May 10, 2006)

Finally...

Rogues Gallery

Gallery

Shalimar


----------



## Aenion (May 10, 2006)

Looks like those 2 pages of stunty goodness poofed   

I can't find anything between 04-25 and 04-28...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2006)

Awesome work guys


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2006)

I was able to save everyone's stats and background information and get it back into post form in this thread.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2006)

This thread delivers.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2006)

I will post a recap and we will roll on, I have the post for the gate saved at home... so I am not too worried 

Hopefully Bobitron checks in, Kent I can get a hold of myself.


----------



## Victim (May 11, 2006)

Sweet.

And this thread had better deliver, look at how late I was up searching for files.  My thanks to Shal as well, I couldn't find the character stats at all.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> And this thread had better deliver, look at how late I was up searching for files.  My thanks to Shal as well, I couldn't find the character stats at all.



 You both did good.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2006)

Game Thread up

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2820547#post2820547


----------



## Bobitron (May 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hopefully Bobitron checks in, Kent I can get a hold of myself.




Yeah, I'm here. Here and cranky! Lost a lot of stuff. :\ 

Ready to continue. I won't really be able to dive back in until Monday. Very busy weekend ahead of me.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm here. Here and cranky! Lost a lot of stuff. :\
> 
> Ready to continue. I won't really be able to dive back in until Monday. Very busy weekend ahead of me.



 Huzzah


----------



## Bobitron (May 15, 2006)

I took the liberty of creating a minor contact. Let me know if that's a problem.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of creating a minor contact. Let me know if that's a problem.



 That is dandy 

Oh it is far out in advance but I will be out of town in June, well the middle of June.


----------



## KentArnold (May 19, 2006)

Shalimar, as to Alamar's comment about age, he probably wasnt referring to physical age, but more to time since Exaltation. In regards to interest, its just his take on the situation. Nothing more.


----------



## Victim (May 19, 2006)

I think they've both been Exalted for a couple of months.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> I think they've both been Exalted for a couple of months.




Temari has only been an Exalt for a week maybe 2 at most.  She left her home with Alamar the day she Exalted and they came to Chiarasco  after making a side trip to attune the manse where she had found her artifacts.


----------



## Victim (May 19, 2006)

Okay, I was thinking that her trip would have taken much longer.  Creation is a big place; check out that map scale.  Even nearby places can take a long time to reach.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Okay, I was thinking that her trip would have taken much longer.  Creation is a big place; check out that map scale.  Even nearby places can take a long time to reach.



 I think the Blessed Isle is like the size of China.


----------



## Victim (May 20, 2006)

Umm, Romen isn't going to be aware of Temari's prep to shoot the DB in the face, is he?  That could get awkward...


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2006)

Does Romen like that Dragon Blood?  I don't think the feeling will be mutual when he sees Romen at the table with 2 Anathema.  Hrmm, Temari's a bit strapped for essence at the moment.  Well on the brightside since the Wyldhunt knows we are here, and we are leaving anyway we can really go all out with everyone shining like the sun so that wont matter this time around.

Hopefully Temari is coming across as headstrong and a bit reckless, believing in her exalted power.  Its kind of hard to be both reckless and calm at once and thats what I am shooting for.


----------



## Victim (May 20, 2006)

Hmmph.  The report of Alamar and Temari being Anathema is a just a pretext used by his family's rivals to remove the guide and scholar from his mother's Important Mission.  Did you really think that the rant from nowhere he launched in public earlier had no purpose?
 Unless someone panics and does something like shooting a DB in the face, then all they have is a report, possibly unreliable.  There's still a chance to talk our way out, and most of us just agreed that fighting is a bad idea.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2006)

I kind of took it for granted that the Realm knew that Alamar was a Solar, he has been an Exalt for 10 years I think he said, andhas fought Dragon Bloods on at least 1 occasion, I just assumed that if they saw him they would know he was Anathema.

I must have missed the in public rant though, which version of the thread was it in?  Pre or post reboot?  I guess I was just pretty certain that they actually knew that Temari and Alamar were Exalted seeing as they even named their castes correctly.  I can have her not fire if you want, I was just thinking that if they saw her, they would try and kill her and letting herself get surrounded is bad.

Edit, yea, now I remember the rant, but the fact that they know Temari's and Alamar's caste's plus the fact that they have actually run into and fought Dragon Bloods (who would be missed) together makes me think its more genuine then just having it based off of the improvised story.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2006)

Someone is going to die, sooner then later


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Someone is going to die, sooner then later




Eep.  So umm.... what are the odds that the guards haven't sealed off the side entrance before coming in the front?    I'm not so sure a peaceful solution will cut it, at the very least I'd assume they would check out Temari's and Alamar's weapons, and underneath the wrappings they are pretty cleary artifacts.  Not sure how they would feel about Death Lords with soulsteel weapons, but the orichalum would confirm the assumptions wouldn't it?  I was just coming to the conclusion that letting them in close enough to talk it out would get them surrounded.

Maybe I'm just not familiar with social combat and the extent of what it can do.  I jst figured that Dragon bloods would be much more resiliant to it then others, especially the wyld hunt.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eep.  So umm.... what are the odds that the guards haven't sealed off the side entrance before coming in the front?    I'm not so sure a peaceful solution will cut it, at the very least I'd assume they would check out Temari's and Alamar's weapons, and underneath the wrappings they are pretty cleary artifacts.  Not sure how they would feel about Death Lords with soulsteel weapons, but the orichalum would confirm the assumptions wouldn't it?  I was just coming to the conclusion that letting them in close enough to talk it out would get them surrounded.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not familiar with social combat and the extent of what it can do.  I jst figured that Dragon bloods would be much more resiliant to it then others, especially the wyld hunt.



 Each situation is what you make of it.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2006)

Just how powerful can social combat be?  I ask because I really don't have any clue about it, the rules just went over my head.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Just how powerful can social combat be?  I ask because I really don't have any clue about it, the rules just went over my head.



 It's powerful if you keep in mind that you need to know when to cut your losses and change tactics to get around the willpower stuff

Edit: Also when you start shooting people in the face, you sort of leave out any other option to handle the situation except with more violence, just my thoughts


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2006)

Well, she is stealthy enough to be ready without actually looking it I hope.  I'll edit the action to not shoot and just be ready to shoot.  I was just thinking that she isn't a very good melee fighter and being surrounded and out numbered too close to use her bow would be bad.  I'll trust victim I guess.


----------



## Victim (May 21, 2006)

Oh, you think it wise to trust the strategy the a guy with the screen name of Victim?  

Posting tommorrow


----------



## KentArnold (May 25, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Oh, you think it wise to trust the strategy the a guy with the screen name of Victim?
> 
> Posting tommorrow




Depends upon who the victims are. If only the person with the name of Victim gets victimized, that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

This isn't exactly Snow's arena, but if she can flirt with danger she isn't one to back down


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

Added the relevant (and not too impressive) stats to my post


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Added the relevant (and not too impressive) stats to my post



 I have a picture for Captain Allain somewhere


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2006)

*Captain Allain Dais*







_Courtesy of Hyung Tae Kim... artist of the infamous Sorcerer & Savant cover..._


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

The picture isn't showing


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> The picture isn't showing



Added an attachment.

Is it showing now, the url now points to the attached picture


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Added an attachment.
> 
> Is it showing now, the url now points to the attached picture




Yup, works fine. Definitely something Snow would flirt with


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 15, 2006)

Time for me to make a tough decision.

I have a complete lack of confidence in my ability to continue this game. I hate to say it, especially since the level of posting from both the DM (thanks for giving me a shot Tokiwong!) and the players has been excellent. My lack of feel for the rules and ability to post well in-character has kept me from posting in occasions where Swallow would have most certainly taken the lead. I think it's best for my sanity and probably for the game if I withdraw. I'm terribly sorry if this puts you guys in a bind. I know you had some plot threads planned around Swallow, Toki, and for that I'm truly regretful that I'll be leaving your game. 

Thank you all very much for working through things as far as I went, and I hope to see you all elsewhere.

-Bob


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Time for me to make a tough decision.
> 
> I have a complete lack of confidence in my ability to continue this game. I hate to say it, especially since the level of posting from both the DM (thanks for giving me a shot Tokiwong!) and the players has been excellent. My lack of feel for the rules and ability to post well in-character has kept me from posting in occasions where Swallow would have most certainly taken the lead. I think it's best for my sanity and probably for the game if I withdraw. I'm terribly sorry if this puts you guys in a bind. I know you had some plot threads planned around Swallow, Toki, and for that I'm truly regretful that I'll be leaving your game.
> 
> ...



 we shall press on but thank you for playing


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker will be taking over Swallow.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Bob, you were doing quite well 

And yay for Kain


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> KaintheSeeker will be taking over Swallow.




Nice, welcome to the group Kain


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, shame to see you go, but I can understand that. I've retired games because I couldnt do them the justice they deserved. Well, Kain, I hope you enjoy playing Swallow. But please, try not to find a reason to disembowel Alamar, he may be a _dirty old man_, but he's a *useful* _dirty old man_.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2006)

Kain you caught up yet?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2006)

getting there


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> getting there



 Post here if you need any help.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a little confused about whats going on at the moment.  Let me test my understanding:

We are being attack by zombies
1)Snow killed a bunch
2)Alamar told Temari where a spirit was
3)Temari killed another and was attacked by another at the same time.

4)something in the darkness roared

so... Toki, can Temari see well enough to attak the figure that alamar pointed out, assuming she fluries to draw/ready her bow?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused about whats going on at the moment.  Let me test my understanding:
> 
> We are being attack by zombies
> 1)Snow killed a bunch
> ...



 The figure in the darkness is not materialized so she cannot see it.  There is only one Zombie currently standing but being zombis I am sure there are more waiting to take its place eventually.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Looking good I hope the other two Circle members jump in there


----------



## Aenion (Jul 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looking good I hope the other two Circle members jump in there




*Pokes Victim and Kain with a sharp stick*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Veran grunts, “You were distracted by that upscale whore, you let a pretty face delay you from our sacred mission.”




He'd better not say that to Snow's face


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

I get the feeling upscale whore will be his new catch phrase


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2006)

Calling an Exalt an upscale whore seems a might suicidal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Calling an Exalt an upscale whore seems a might suicidal.



 Well yes, but admittedly Veran belives he is a demigod of the Elemental dragons... besides she is just an upscale whore, not an exalt as far as he knows.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 15, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming(probably correctly) that with being forced to vacate the city, that we had to leave the 'hired' soldiers behind. I completely forgot about them myself once the whole issue of the wild hunt arose. He's having to, for the moment go against his passion to unearth more first age information.




I think the poor bastards are with us, whether they like us after showing we're Anathema probably isn't nearly as important to them than the possibility of getting stuck in a Shadowland


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2006)

Each character earns 4 XP.

I will be starting the enxt episode soon, please discuss if there is anything you would like to see or anything you notice, and yes I am aware we lost Victim


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2006)

I think we're heading towards Temari's home so that pretty much covers what I'd like to see at present.  I'll bank the 4 exp.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Each character earns 4 XP.
> 
> I will be starting the enxt episode soon, please discuss if there is anything you would like to see or anything you notice, and yes I am aware we lost Victim




I could break his legs for you.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I could break his legs for you.



 LOL I am not sure if that is need but thank you


----------



## Aenion (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I am not sure if that is need but thank you




If it works it works 

So far I'm very much enjoying this game


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 23, 2006)

double post


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 23, 2006)

Things are going well enough, as to things I'd want ... can't say I've got any complaints so far really.

Outside of a general question, within reason, obviously not going to have them do anything suicidal, how much 'leeway' are you going to give me with the 'troupe' with us? Also, don't recall the number(off hand anyway) or genders, of those you sent with us.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Things are going well enough, as to things I'd want ... can't say I've got any complaints so far really.
> 
> Outside of a general question, within reason, obviously not going to have them do anything suicidal, how much 'leeway' are you going to give me with the 'troupe' with us? Also, don't recall the number(off hand anyway) or genders, of those you sent with us.



 I don't care much about extras, have fun with them 

new thread is up http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2974610#post2974610


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I don't care much about extras, have fun with them




Extra's are there to die for you 

Hmm, Snow is bored...   They'd better watch out


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Extra's are there to die for you
> 
> Hmm, Snow is bored...   They'd better watch out



 This is always a true statement in Exalted!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Since I like music, give an extra point to the person that tells me the name of the band and the album that the episode title is from


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Since I like music, give an extra point to the person that tells me the name of the band and the album that the episode title is from




Radiohead from Amnesiac?

*hugs google*


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Radiohead from Amnesiac?
> 
> *hugs google*



 LOL that was too easy, damn you Google  I prefer the live version but eh its early, you get the bone ^^


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL that was too easy, damn you Google  I prefer the live version but eh its early, you get the bone ^^




Early? It's lunchtime 

Lol, the internet makes life too easy (and work a lot more interesting). I'm not too good with song names and definitely not with albums (other than those from The Doors and even then).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

I knew it was Radiohead (got a fan of them in my shop) but not which album..

back to drooling over Halo 3 trailers


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I knew it was Radiohead (got a fan of them in my shop) but not which album..
> 
> back to drooling over Halo 3 trailers



 Pretty much one of my favorite groups ever.

Not so much Halo, played the first one maybe once.  I like the Halo special stage on Dead or Alive 4 though


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

I suck at most shooters, but I like the whole feel for the Halo Universe.  I read the books while I was on deployment and the whole settign seems very strong the whole.. well look is amost cinematic. 

I like it. What can I say. Not to mention I really want toknow what is up with the Forerunner's.

Of course the movie will be a disappointent. Most game movies are.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

I am a wierd person Half-Life and Halo don't move me, at all.  Even Prey for all its fun, is something I play only on occasion, not a big shooter fan at all, but get me on a fighting game with some friends, and I can play for hours.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Early? It's lunchtime
> 
> Lol, the internet makes life too easy (and work a lot more interesting). I'm not too good with song names and definitely not with albums (other than those from The Doors and even then).



 I like the Doors, and I expect to use a song name or two from them too  _Riders on the Storm_ or _The End_ are too good to pass up 

Plus it is seven in the morning here


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I like the Doors, and I expect to use a song name or two from them too  _Riders on the Storm_ or _The End_ are too good to pass up




Very true 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Plus it is seven in the morning here




Ouch, 13.00 here, been up since 5.00 this morning


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Extra's are there to die for you
> 
> Hmm, Snow is bored...   They'd better watch out




I must be flayed, seriously. My brain came up with ways not involving killing or pain that would make them afraid.

A night with an Exalted could be seen as Heaven AND Hell.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Kent, Snow was thinking Alamar was too old, not saying it outloud 



			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> I must be flayed, seriously. My brain came up with ways not involving killing or pain that would make them afraid.
> 
> A night with an Exalted could be seen as Heaven AND Hell.




With Snow you'll never know, she's pure bred house Cynis with a serious rebelious streak. She doesn't go into the extremes some of the members of her house get into, but she does have a very open mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

Temari is an adult, a young adult, but definitely an adult.  Snow's thoughts made me curious as to how old she is.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Temari is an adult, a young adult, but definitely an adult.  Snow's thoughts made me curious as to how old she is.




She looks to be in her (very) early twenties, but is closer to her mid-twenties. The thoughts might have been a mistake on my part though   but I got the impression Snow would be a few years older than Temari.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

Snow is older, Temari is in her late teens, but still an adult.  Made me curious about Snow's proclivities though.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Snow is older, Temari is in her late teens, but still an adult.  Made me curious about Snow's *proclivities* though.





Ooh new word 

Snow's attracted to anyone who she believes would be able to show her a good time.

She's guessing Temari's age younger than she is.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 29, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Kent, Snow was thinking Alamar was too old, not saying it outloud
> 
> With Snow you'll never know, she's pure bred house Cynis with a serious rebelious streak. She doesn't go into the extremes some of the members of her house get into, but she does have a very open mind.




I know. Figure while he's rather relaxed with his apparent age, hanging around a bunch of people who are obviously far younger than him has him a bit sensitive for the moment.

He read in her, or at least thought he did, that she had concerns that he wasnt up to snuff to be of real serious use (especially after some of Temari's ribbing) because of his age.

And like I said in post, "forgive me, I get in these moods at times."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

I think he's gonna bear the brunt of many jokes in this circle, being older than most by about 20 years and being the only man


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2006)

I concur with all ideas.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah.. kiss the Coolie Hat goodbye.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Yeah.. kiss the Coolie Hat goodbye.




Yup, I wonder how long it's going to stay in one piece...


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

Feel free to help getting Sand Rat to tell us what he knows about the circle's Exalted status.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

Creation has come a long way when the buff martial artist and the dawn caste circle around the issue longer than the Eclipse


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Creation has come a long way when the buff martial artist and the dawn caste circle around the issue longer than the Eclipse





LOL


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

BTW if you have not seen it, watch Samurai 7, it is pure awesomeness and the ending even almost made me cry


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2006)

Be semi afk from the 10th to the 17th of this month


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 14, 2006)

Picked up the Dragonblooded book


----------



## Aenion (Aug 15, 2006)

Guess I'll have to catch up on 2nd edition books once my finances balance out again at the rate they're releasing them. Decorating a flat (even a tiny one like mine) from scratch eats a lot of money


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

If you want to change your charms around Kain you can, but she was not an offensive character and fighting is dangerous for Swallow, she has plenty of defense and throwing weapons are pretty nasty especially when she picks up a few charms


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2006)

How is the dragon blood book?  Are the Dragn bloods much weaker?  I have heard f some charms that make them sound more powerful then Celestials, like the eart charm that breaks artifacts, and the ability to mix reflexive charms like excellencies freely.  For suppousedly being weaker they sound pretty strong.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How is the dragon blood book?  Are the Dragn bloods much weaker?  I have heard f some charms that make them sound more powerful then Celestials, like the eart charm that breaks artifacts, and the ability to mix reflexive charms like excellencies freely.  For suppousedly being weaker they sound pretty strong.



 Their main weakness is having less essence, and the limitations on how much they can boost their charms, plus I don't think they have any perfect defenses... or they are really expensive for them 

But Dragonblooded are very dangerous, they are not weak...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> If you want to change your charms around Kain you can, but she was not an offensive character and fighting is dangerous for Swallow, she has plenty of defense and throwing weapons are pretty nasty especially when she picks up a few charms





Been looking at what she has.. still mulling over things


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Indeed it is almost showtime


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Indeed it is almost showtime




Sorry for the short break in posting, been moving into my new place over the past few days


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

just waiting on a consensus for what the Circle is going to do


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2006)

Temari's idea is to go in shooting, buth then she'd most likely run out of arrows.  I need to get that infinite arrows for a scene charm


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Temari's idea is to go in shooting, buth then she'd most likely run out of arrows.  I need to get that infinite arrows for a scene charm




Snow would like to go in cutting a bloody path through them but she might get blood on her robes or worse run out of essence by the time she got to the lunar.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow would like to go in cutting a bloody path through them but she might get blood on her robes or worse run out of essence by the time she got to the lunar.




Alamar wants the plan that involves the least bloodshed. His own that is! He doesnt care about how much blood anyone else loses. It's his own that he's concerned about.

It's almost scary, he's willing to defend normal people, but also considers killing a person in their sleep perfectly acceptable. Nice waffling morals, no?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Using Essence Lending Method does not induce anima flare up, and yes it is 3 motes and then 1 mote per essence transferred up to Essence x3


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Only 20? We should offer them the chance to either get backup or surrender


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Only 20? We should offer them the chance to either get backup or surrender



 Haha this should be a bloody good time to murder some extras


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Kain are you still with us?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Kain it is your turn again, I really would hate to have to skip Swallow again


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kain it is your turn again, I really would hate to have to skip Swallow again





She's going to attack (got my book back again...told my friend that he can buy his own D@mm book from now on)

Will post in a fwe hours after MC


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2006)

I am putting a post up this evening


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd think just about everyone knows a Lunar can shapeshift, especially a twilight


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 20, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'd think just about everyone knows a Lunar can shapeshift, especially a twilight




That's not what Alamar was referring to, it was the form she used he was referring to. IE the alternate human form, one with a distinctly seperate persona. As to what he probably knows, their shapeshifting does have limits, and this is outside the norm for them.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll try to get a post in here tonight, my carefree posting days at work are being smothered by actual work lately (which probably is a good thing).


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 14, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'll try to get a post in here tonight, my carefree posting days at work are being smothered by actual work lately (which probably is a good thing).



 NP I am putting this game on hold, losing two players sucks, probably my fault until I figure something out


----------



## moritheil (Mar 2, 2008)

Is this the only 2E Exalted PbP to have been on ENW?

Aenion, Kain, Shalimar, and Victim have all been active within the past few days.  I don't suppose any of you are putting together a new Exalted game?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 5, 2008)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Is this the only 2E Exalted PbP to have been on ENW?
> 
> Aenion, Kain, Shalimar, and Victim have all been active within the past few days.  I don't suppose any of you are putting together a new Exalted game?





It's up to Toki (or his new alias) .. I just got my account fixed so I can login


----------



## moritheil (Mar 8, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It's up to Toki (or his new alias) .. I just got my account fixed so I can login




Hmmm.  Okay, thanks!


----------

